# Big naturals (I always thought there are meant slingshots...?)



## El Topo

I am concerned...
While having a boring afternoon yesterday I browsed through the net and searched for any contend that I may be interested in.









So I searched for different designs, available commercial slingshots and... for naturals. Especially for "big naturals". Did anyone of you try this too?









But what hit my eyes when searching for this headword?!








I realized that big naturals are not necessarily slingshots.








I mean... I love big natural... ... ...forks. But what I saw disturbed my catholic educated mind... (Ok... I'm a not very religious protestant







)
I barely couldn't sleep.

Another proof that there is much left in the English language wich is still a secret for a German fella like me...
(I hope you understand the joke... my English is not the best)


----------



## El Topo

ok. not funny... I understand...


----------



## Dayhiker

_*You don't say!*_


----------



## El Topo

wow...


----------



## dgui

Now where did those Big Melons come from?


----------



## Henry the Hermit

OK, guys. You know this is going into the Off Topic Forum, right?

I'm just glad no no one mentioned big stones.


----------



## El Topo

No problem with that. But isn't it in the broaaaadest sense a general discussion about slingshots... I mean very broad?!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Your English slang vocabulary seems to be just fine. LOL


----------



## NightKnight

LOL!


----------



## Melchior

If a search for big naturals put your sleep in jeopardy, never dare to search for latex sheeting...turns out people use it for other stuff than making bands from


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Latex sheeting could be spelled wrong, then you'll be in a world of trouble.


----------



## bj000

LOL. big naturals.. hilarious.


----------



## Tobse

i made the Test: open google picture search... insert "Big Natural" and -bing- my monitor was full of big Naturals







nice....
i scroll down... and between the Naturals i found this:

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://slingshotforum.com/uploads/gallery/album_138/med_gallery_2352_138_68855.jpg&imgrefurl=http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/2162-big-natural-fork-beech/&usg=__GmTYZSZ_qwQB-OlD6nrLMmgD4mc=&h=640&w=480&sz=29&hl=de&start=161&zoom=1&tbnid=QtoVj9Jdg4MHiM:&tbnh=142&tbnw=107&ei=4zFhTtaTOIqO4gTk4bRZ&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dbig%2Bnatural%26hl%3Dde%26biw%3D1280%26bih%3D609%26gbv%3D2%26tbm%3Disch&itbs=1&iact=rc&dur=701&page=9&ndsp=19&ved=1t:429,r:13,s:161&tx=45&ty=93

Great work El-topo !!!







looks like a big Natural


----------



## El Topo

TobseB said:


> i made the Test: open google picture search... insert "Big Natural" and -bing- my monitor was full of big Naturals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice....
> i scroll down... and between the Naturals i found this:
> 
> http://www.google.de...161&tx=45&ty=93
> 
> Great work El-topo !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like a big Natural


holy ****! now that's cool...








I didn't scroll down so far... nor I'm a bit proud








Thanks


----------



## Bob E

Don't picture search for "rambone".


----------



## Imperial

i like naturals . . .


----------



## ChapmanHands

Pfftt... I just googled leather slingshot... If you like banana hammocks, go for it


----------



## treefork

This topic is almost four years old now . The topic of big naturals never gets old .


----------



## bigron

treefork said:


> This topic is almost four years old now . The topic of big naturals never gets old .


tig ol bitties :cookie:


----------



## Viper010

Tig ol natural bitties..... Mmmmmmmmm????


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Just be glad "beaver tail" isn't part of our lexicon...


----------



## treefork

Tentacle Toast said:


> Just be glad "beaver tail" isn't part of our lexicon...



View attachment 84290


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Just Googling slingshot or slingshots is a meaningful eyeful in itself... you'll get lots of bathing suit images and they, the ones of females of course, are most appealing. Slingshot swim wear will get you some enjoys.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Tentacle Toast said:


> Just be glad "beaver tail" isn't part of our lexicon...


Jack Koheler still has a slingshot on the market called the Beaver. You can find it on eBay.


----------

